# Guardian: "...it's possible to be overweight and active"



## JimBob (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/mar/09/fit-fat-unfit-thin

"_One day  probably about a hundred years from now  this fat-but-fit question will be answered without the shadow of a doubt. In the meantime, is there anything that all the experts agree on? Oh yes: however much your body weighs, you'll live longer if you move it around a bit._"

A good sign, no?


----------



## Seraphina (Mar 13, 2010)

Well that's good news for us fatties


----------

